# Hard Rock players in Grande Prairie?



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Been doing the Country Rock thing for several years and started fronting my own band with original material about a year and a half ago but...I really need another outlet for music outside of country!

Hard Rock is/was my first love :rockon2: I'm looking to start another band to do all hard rock ala' :

Buck Cherry

Big Sugar

Big Wreck

ZZ-Top etc.

Definitely some older stuff too. I enjoy writing and would like to go more full time than just weekend warrior stuff.

I have a drummer here in GP that's already onboard, we need a bass player that could sing harmonies or a keyboard player, another guitar player etc.. I'm not fussy, the drummer and I both sing.

I can find us work, I just need the right players!


----------

